# Swine Flu Shot?



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Just wondering what the membership thought about getting the H1N1 vaccine.

I've decided to pass.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I don't normally get flu shots, and don't plan to change that. H1N1 is already making its way around my campus to all appearances (test apparently takes 5 days to come back, so student health clinic is just calling it H1N1 if it looks like the flu), so by the time the vaccine is out for the general public, it'll be done here anyway.

KG


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Too many people are hoping for a pandemic to wipe old people out so I'm just going to stay out in the boonies away from the problem.

Any swine that flu by my house will have been shot. :anim_lol: 

Yes, I know, it's a sick joke. :anim_lol::smt082

tumbleweed


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Absolutely no way I would take it.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm not getting it. I'm skeptical about flu shots in general.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Absolutely no way I would take it.


Why? Maybe you don't get flu shots ever, but if you did and this virus would have been known a few months earlier it would have been included in the regular flu shot that many people get. For some reason people think that this is different then any other flu virus and its not. Its physically impossible to get sick from getting a flu shot.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I already got the regular flu shot, as did my wife and our son. From what I've read, I don't think the swine flu will be too much of a threat to myself or my wife, but we're undecided as to weather to get the boy vaccinated. He'll probably get it if we're at the doctor's office and its offered, but I don't think we'll make a special trip.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I've never gotten a flu shot and I don't intend to start now.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Not a chance in hell! No neurotoxins for me. I'll get the flu before I let them shoot me up with that shit.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

chrisbradley441 said:


> ... Its physically impossible to get sick from getting a flu shot.


Try telling that to the injured, sick, and dead people who got a flu shot.

The last swine flu outbreak was in 1976, and the government ran a big public campaign to get everyone shots. The only problem was that more people died from complications of the vaccine than the swine flu. Other than that, everything was great.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

James NM said:


> Try telling that to the injured, sick, and dead people who got a flu shot.
> 
> The last swine flu outbreak was in 1976, and the government ran a big public campaign to get everyone shots. The only problem was that more people died from complications of the vaccine than the swine flu. Other than that, everything was great.


What he said- I like my chances of surviving the virus more than I like the chance of not being killed by the vaccine


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The way I understand it (Wife works in a hospital) they really have not had the time to get a dormant strain and be able to mass produce it to be able to unleash this thing on the people. She was told it's just two types of flu shot mixed together. So it really wont do any good if you did take it and the possible down side is actually more apt to happen. 

My main question would be to any medical professional that loves to get the news people all hyped up is with the people that have dies from the H1N1 what other medical problems did they have that could make any flu a bigger problem?

Out of the people ...All one or two that have showed up in this county with H1N1 no one has been any worse off than with any other flu. If anything they were not as bad. I think it's all hype and people need to look at something else to get all crazy about. Like how damn stupid the H1N1 hype is. Or why it's so bug a story to begin with? Looks to me like a "hey look at that!" while the bad people run away type thing. Can't talk about the government when Swine Flu is a big deal. Who cares that the POTUS says we are not going after any pot heads anymore because they don't want to have to raid the White House.:anim_lol: Don't look at run away spending or the health care option they are surly wanting to ride the coat tails of this BS. Because only Big Brother can save is from pig flu. Who cares that the pork industry is about to hit rock bottom because all the hype is causing people to be afraid to buy pork products because that's how you get it you know:smt082


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

They snuck a 2007 strain of H1N1 into our flu-mists required by work.


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Its physically impossible to get sick from getting a flu shot.


That's wrong, it's actually the opposite. A vaccine is an injection of a dormant strain of the bacteria or virus. The reason flu shots don't work is because they use last year's strain, and this year's strain has changed slightly. That's what viruses do. That's why there's no aids vaccine.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bigrobwoot said:


> That's wrong, it's actually the opposite. A vaccine is an injection of a dormant strain of the bacteria or virus. The reason flu shots don't work is because they use last year's strain, and this year's strain has changed slightly. That's what viruses do. That's why there's no aids vaccine.


+1 A good friend of mine got the H1N1 shot two weeks ago... and ended up with full blown Swine Flu. It's rare, but it happens.


----------



## bigrobwoot (Oct 10, 2009)

That's also why they (usually, as far as I know) don't let you get one if you're already sick.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

chrisbradley441 said:


> Why? Maybe you don't get flu shots ever, but if you did and this virus would have been known a few months earlier it would have been included in the regular flu shot that many people get. For some reason people think that this is different then any other flu virus and its not. Its physically impossible to get sick from getting a flu shot.


To add to the above, it is not the exact same type of shot. It was rushed into "production" and I don't want it anywhere near me.

I haven't gotten the regular flu shot in a few years, but am/would not be against getting it.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I absolutely did not want to get the shot, but I did. My daughter is 8 months old, and my wife and I both got the shot, in hopes of keeping our daughter safe. If it weren't for her, you couldn't have paid me to get that injection.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm a little surprised by the poll. I thought more people would be in favor of the shot. Here's an unusual and very tragic video of someone who got the shot:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> I'm a little surprised by the poll. I thought more people would be in favor of the shot. Here's an unusual and very tragic video of someone who got the shot:


Holy shit!!!

Found this article that might be worth a good read as well for everybody.

_Once again, as the weather starts to get a little colder, we are told by "authorities" we must dutifully get in line for our flu shot. Why?????

The flu shot has never been proven either effective, nor safe. Vaccine rates have gone from 15% to over 65% in the elderly population (the group supposedly that needs it the most) yet the death rate of flu has not changed. And speaking of the death rate of the flu, the CDC promotes numbers in the tens of thousands dieing of the flu. But when one digs a little deeper, those deaths also include pneumonia deaths. The flu alone kills fewer than 1000 every year. So if someone tells you, you need the shot or you could die from the flu, is either ignorant or flat out lying to you.

Why doesn't the shot work? It takes 6-9 months to develop a vaccine for any virus. By the time the current virus is identified, the flu season would be over before a vaccine could be made. So, vaccine manufacturers take last year's virus, mutate it in the lab into what they think this year's virus will be and make the vaccine. they haven't gotten it right yet! They have come close, and in those years when they thought they had it right, the best the flu shot could do was 40% effective. Health care workers know this, as less than 40% get the shot.

Plus you don't get the flu from a puncture wound. Injecting multiple viruses into the body causes your immune system to recognize the multiple viruses in puncture wounds. You get the flu through the mucous membranes. So if you do come in contact with the flu, by the time your body recognizes the virus, it has already begun to make you sick. This is why authorities say if you catch the flu it will be milder. And yes most people do get sick after receiving the shot. While it is true they didn't get the flu from the shot, while your body is busy developing a response to up to 3 different viruses, it does not have enough energy or resources to deal with a naturally occuring infection.

Flu shots are harmless, right? Not quite. Side effects are numerous and include a severe paralytic disorder called Guillian-Barre Syndrome. The flu shot contains aluminum, mercury, ethylene glycol (anti-freeze), anti-biotics and formaldehyde. Research has shown receiving 5 consective flu shots increases your risk of Alzheimers. The amount of mercury in a flu shot exceeds the EPA safe level for a 550 pound man. Because of this, giving a flu shot to a pregnant woman is not only insane, but should be considered a criminal act!

Instead of relying on an external substance to keep you healthy, understand that your immune system is more than capable of fighting off any disease that comes around. To keep your immune system healthy, eat plenty of fresh fruits and vegetables, get some exercise, get plenty of rest, get 20 minutes of sunshine daily (or supplement with 2-5000 IU Vit D daily), avoid people who are sick, and of course wash your hands frequently.

The best treatment for the flu is prevention. But if you do come down with the flu, here is what to do: Rest!!!, get plenty of fluids, increase Vit D to 10-20,000 IU per day for 3-4 days, and get adjusted as soon as you can.

http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=115580267035
_


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

For anyone that wants a little more information than "Inside Edition" or Facebook will provide, here's a little lite reading.

Is anyone really basing dicisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not. :smt100

Preventing Seasonal Flu

Is it better to use a flu inhaler or get a flu shot? 

Guidelines for the Prevention and Treatment of Influenza

Read this before you get a flu shot (CNN)

Flu shot: Your best bet for avoiding influenza (Mayo Clinic)

Key Facts About Seasonal Flu Vaccine

2009 H1N1 INFLUENZA INFORMATION


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Is anyone really basing dicisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not. :smt100


Not speaking for anyone else, but as a parent of a child with Autism (which many people feel is connected with vaccines) my wife and I have been researching vaccines and their effects for a few *years*, and continue to do so. Our decision not to use the flu vaccine, or many other vaccines for that matter, is based on our findings, not from what is put on TV or email.

Forgive me is my post wasn't scientific or fancy enough for you. Irregardless of where it came from, I felt it did a good job of summarizing a lot of the information into a short space and didn't require the other members to click multiple links. I'll refrain from posting any more on the subject since, even though the information is correct, the source I used did not meet your standards.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> For anyone that wants a little more information than "Inside Edition" or Facebook will provide, here's a little lite reading.
> 
> Is anyone really basing dicisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not. :smt100...


Thanks kev for "saving" the thread with the only (self proclaimed) intelligent post.

We are not worthy. rayer:rayer:rayer:

Maybe you could post your email address so that the proletariat can clear all future posts with you?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> Thanks kev for "saving" the thread with the only (self proclaimed) intelligent post.
> 
> We are not worthy. rayer:rayer:rayer:
> 
> Maybe you could post your email address so that the proletariat can clear all future posts with you?


You're right and I'm sorry. I had no right to provide a few different sources of information about the topic at hand and in doing so, belittle the valuable information Inside Edition brought us via YouTube. Any way, what do scientists know anyway...except for all that stuff they learned in school and through experiments?

It should be noted that one of my MySpace friends told me that Inside Edition was originally scheduled to show a story about Balloon Boy and a celebrity that went to rehab, but instead showed a piece about a cheerleader who may or may not have gotten sick from a flu shot because that story was so important.

But, if it would make you feel better to clear your future posts with me, my message box here at HGF has lots of room. I'll get my OK back to you right after I find out what Britney Spears is up to... Important stuff first, you know! :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh my, we are back to the age old question of which of the many sources of absolute truth shall we trust today.

When the powers that be try their best to force feed us with a pandemic for 2 or 3 years running I tend to not believe they are being up front with us. 

Someone is simply trying to get in our pocket book one more time and they don't realy care if a few of us die in the process.

I opt out.

tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

so the latest headline in the local media says "1000 deaths from H1N1 in the US",....

so what...the regular flu kills around 36000 every year...just in the US...worldwide, the annual death toll from the flu is estimated to be between 250,000 and 500,000.

....sorry no links to sources, this thread has enough links already.

edit: oh, alright... http://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/disease/us_flu-related_deaths.htm


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Easy there guys...no need to get so riled up. It just kills the discussion.

Anyways, the bit about the cheerleader seems dubious to me. A lot of people have been calling it a hoax since that came to light, and several doctors apparently say it's legit. Apparently the only way to actually verify that condition is implanting EKG sensors in the affected muscle tissues, which is rather destructive.

KG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

For what it's worth, I thought Kev's post was well intentioned. Nothing wrong with doing our best to get the facts straight.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

MLB said:


> For what it's worth, I thought Kev's post was well intentioned...


Huh? Well intentioned?

I guess if you ignore the actual post and only look at the links, one might reach that conclusion. But here's the actual post:


> Posted by kev74
> For anyone that wants a little more information than "Inside Edition" or Facebook will provide, here's a little lite reading.
> 
> Is anyone really basing decisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not.


Yes sir. That really sounds "well intentioned" to me.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

kev74 said:


> Is anyone really basing decisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not.


Although more abrasively phrased than I would hopefully choose (depends on my mood), I'd be inclined to agree with that sentiment, James. Kev provides an opposing viewpoint around here quite frequently, which IMO leads to people better examining their own position. If his statement above matches you, maybe you should be considering why you're reacting the way you are, if not, don't sweat it.

As it is, my decision whether to get the shot or not is moot at this point. H1N1 is running rampant in my area now, and I may have had it already, since I had symptoms indicating it (no fever was the only one that didn't match). From people I've talked to, it's not really much different from the regular flu; it just spreads a bit quicker, judging from the number I know who've had matching symptoms already.

KG


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

No shot for me. Last flu shot I had messed me up bad. I shall take my chances.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

James NM said:


> Huh? Well intentioned?
> 
> I guess if you ignore the actual post and only look at the links, one might reach that conclusion.


A bit cynically worded as KG noted, but the concept of considering the source is valid I think. Few here that stay for any length of time have thin skins, and that's a valuable trait when considering opposing opinions.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kg333 said:


> Although more abrasively phrased than I would hopefully choose (depends on my mood), I'd be inclined to agree with that sentiment, James. Kev provides an opposing viewpoint around here quite frequently, which IMO leads to people better examining their own position. If his statement above matches you, maybe you should be considering why you're reacting the way you are, if not, don't sweat it...KG


Sometimes lately I think I may have been transported to Bizaro world. Don't words have meaning anymore? Are there no such things as logic, common sense, reason, or reality anymore? Kev posts a line of smart ass BS, and he is "well intentioned"? The country is going broke so we are gonna spend our way out of it? Nobel Peace Prize winner Obama won't send extra troops to Afghanistan because he can't spare them in the war against Fox? What idiot would think a normal person would decide on whether or not to get a flu shot based upon "a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email "? I guess simple minded people look for simple answers?

For the record, and to put some minds to rest, I decided not to get the H1N1 shot *before* I watched the " celebrity gossip tv show". And while I can't speak for Todd, my guess is he made his decision before he received a "forwarded email".


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> And while I can't speak for Todd, my guess is he made his decision before he received a "forwarded email".


Waaaaaaay before.


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 21, 2009)

I know I'm not taking the flu shot and neither is my wife or son....

I'm sorry but the Government is trying to push everyone to get the shot but yet the President openly admits that he isn't letting his daughters get the shots???? WTF?? No thank you.. I will pass.

I haven't had a flu shot since I was 12 and haven't had the Flu since I.......was......well.....12!

edit:: I'm 26 now btw...


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll pass on the red herrings.

I would have thought that of all the members here, James would be one of the first to appreciate a bit of "smart assed BS". There are a few very sharp wits here. It's one of the reasons I like this place.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'll bite on the red herrings.



James NM said:


> Sometimes lately I think I may have been transported to Bizaro world. Don't words have meaning anymore? Are there no such things as logic, common sense, reason, or reality anymore? Kev posts a line of smart ass BS, and he is "well intentioned"? The country is going broke so we are gonna spend our way out of it? Nobel Peace Prize winner Obama won't send extra troops to Afghanistan because he can't spare them in the war against Fox? What idiot would think a normal person would decide on whether or not to get a flu shot based upon "a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email "? I guess simple minded people look for simple answers?


This is a smoke screen ignoring the topic at hand(with a wee bit of flame there at the end). FYI, I know a lot of well-intentioned people who also can be smart asses, and a lot of people who are heavily influenced by chain emails and trashy TV.



James NM said:


> For the record, and to put some minds to rest, I decided not to get the H1N1 shot *before* I watched the " celebrity gossip tv show". And while I can't speak for Todd, my guess is he made his decision before he received a "forwarded email".


This is replying to the argument, i.e. logic you were bemoaning the death of above.

Instead of either refuting Kev's argument, which you could have done three posts back with the comment quoted immediately above, or ignoring it as a case of "shoe doesn't fit", you felt it necessary to sarcastically brow beat him and everyone else who felt he had a valid point, even if they disagreed with how it was stated. "What happened to common sense" indeed. I'm finished here.

KG


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

MLB said:


> ...I would have thought that of all the members here, James would be one of the first to appreciate a bit of "smart assed BS"...


Ouch! Was that a dig???

Actually, I don't believe my characterization of kev's post as "smart assed BS" was really accurate. See below.

*kg333 said:*


> Instead of either refuting Kev's argument, which you could have done three posts back with the comment quoted immediately above, or ignoring it as a case of "shoe doesn't fit", you felt it necessary to sarcastically brow beat him and everyone else who felt he had a valid point, even if they disagreed with how it was stated


Kev's argument? What argument? He made no argument. His post said:


> For anyone that wants a little more information than "Inside Edition" or Facebook will provide, here's a little lite reading.
> 
> Is anyone really basing decisions about their family's health on what they saw on a celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email without doing a bit more research? God, I hope not.


And then some links. Where exactly is the argument? The lack of logic I was referring to was calling this post "well intentioned". Calling this post a "well intentioned argument" is not logical at all. Kev's post was belittling, attacking and ridiculing anyone who would base their flu shot decisions on a"celebrity gossip tv show or a forwarded email". It's pretty obvious kev was insinuating that was what Todd and I were doing. It just so happened that Todd and I responded to a post by chrisbradley441 who claimed that the flu shot could cause no harm. Todd nor I claimed that *everyone* who got the shot would die or get sick. Just that it was possible. There was *NOTHING* in kev's post that proved that a flu shot could cause no harm! If there was, then that would be an "argument".

Now that we have discussed what kev's post wasn't, let's discuss what it was. Let's see....... I'm thinking comments that are controversial, inflammatory, belittling ...... and I'm seeing a bridge with a little a guy underneath it ......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I couldn't vote, because my case is not covered by the possible responses.
I do not need the "swine flu" shot! It seems that people born before 1950 (and I was born waaay before 1950) are already immune, having already survived several previous epidemics of that particular strain (which is the same as that of the 1918-1919 pandemic).

Anyway, according to what I have learned from our GP, a retired teaching doctor who practiced at a prestigious medical school, _the problem is not the H1N1 flu itself_.
The real problem is the set of "opportunistic" secondary infections which take advantage of an already-weakened body and immune system. Some of them are inherently extremely deadly.
These secondary infections are symbiotic, so to speak, with the H1N1 virus, which "paves the way" for the much more serious infection that follows.
The "regular flu" also does this, but there is less of a relationship between the "ordinary seasonal flu" and the really deadly secondaries. For example, I have gotten pneumonia as an aftermath of the seasonal flu, but pneumonia is easily treated if it's discovered early in its run. I ain't dead yet.

However, not wanting to ever get pneumonia again, I have gotten my seasonal flu shot.
As I said, I ain't dead (or even sick) yet.

Were I susceptible to H1N1, I would get that shot too. I think that it's a far better bet than chancing a truly deadly post-flu infection.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

James NM said:


> Ouch! Was that a dig???


Only a friendly one James. :smt083 Just pointing out that most of the long-timers here have contributed their fair share of caustic comments. A sharp wit cuts now and then.

The base concept of checking sources is good, the inference that some do not is just that. I'll maintain my "simple minded" opinion, and respect yours. :mrgreen:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

MLB said:


> Only a friendly one James. :smt083 Just pointing out that most of the long-timers here have contributed their fair share of caustic comments. A sharp wit cuts now and then.
> 
> The base concept of checking sources is good, the inference that some do not is just that. I'll maintain my "simple minded" opinion, and respect yours. :mrgreen:


Caustic comments? Nooooo, no no no, not me. I'm much too meek and mild to post anything mean or controversial.:smt083

And there's nothing wrong with checking sources or facts (unless of course you're Fox News holding the Obama administration accountable. I mean, who the hell do they think they are, a news organization?).

And actually, my "simple minded" comment was not directed at you. I believe I was actually accusing you of being "wrong minded".:smt033:smt082


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Some of us, like Steve and I are so damn old we have been subjected to all possible itterations of the flu, including the one in 1957 which I got a vacinnation for. Two weeks later I had a full blown case which turned into pneumonia. I was then given 10 blasts of pennicilin which caused an allergic reaction and damn near killed me.

In 1958 our ships Corpman tried to give me a second flu shot. I informed him if he wanted two to go ahead and try to give me one. He wisely declined.

I will not get one this year either whatever Barbara Streisand says.

tumbleweed


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm conflicted, my wife wants the kids to get the H1N1 shot. I'm not sold.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Get the shots!*



Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...[A]ccording to what I have learned from our GP, a retired teaching doctor who practiced at a prestigious medical school, _the problem is not the H1N1 flu itself_.
> The real problem is the set of "opportunistic" secondary infections which take advantage of an already-weakened body and immune system. Some of them are inherently extremely deadly.
> These secondary infections are symbiotic, so to speak, with the H1N1 virus, which "paves the way" for the much more serious infection that follows....[G]et that shot...I think that it's a far better bet than chancing a truly deadly post-flu infection.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Already had the fly this year.
And I don't trust the shot, Obama had a hard on with FORCING EVERYONE to get the shot, Never in my 45 years have I ever seen anyone so hard pressed for EVERYONE to get a shot for any reason. There was that Asian flew back in the 90 that had half the country in bed and there was no MANDATE that everyone get inoculated.
Don't trust BOBO and since he was so hard pressed for everyone to get the shot. I don't trust it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

H1N1 is _not_ the same as the "ordinary, annual flu."
This year, you need _both_ shots (although if you've already had this year's "ordinary" flu, you'd only need the one for H1N1).


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> H1N1 is _not_ the same as the "ordinary, annual flu."
> This year, you need _both_ shots (although if you've already had this year's "ordinary" flu, you'd only need the one for H1N1).


Never happen. I dont trust it, this is the same flu shot they were giving out in Europe and it was killing people over there. While there are no reported deaths in the states and I hope for the love of God that it stays that way. I will not be taking that shot.


----------

